# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Website kiếm tiền tại nhà (http://lamviec24honline.tk/) Hot hot

## huuduyenland

*Công ty làm việc trực tuyến* *NQonline cần tuyển gấp 100 nhân viên đánh máy (captcha) tại nhà* 
*Hình thức làm việc : chỉ cần biết gõ bàn phím , bạn sẽ có thể kiếm được 20.000 VND/h*

*Thời gian tuyển : không giới hạn , khi nào số lượng thành viên đủ thì NQonline sẽ tự tháo topic của mình*
*Mức lương : bạn có thể kiếm được 20.000/h , 1 ngày làm 4h = 80.000*

*Thời gian làm : chúng tôi chia ra rất nhiều công việc có thời gian làm khác nhau , nhìn chung các bạn có thể rãnh khi nào thì làm khi đấy , không bắt buộc*

*Thanh toán : chúng tôi sẽ thanh toán qua thẻ ATM của các ngân hàng sau* 
* Ngân hàng DONG A : Phí chuyển khoản 5000 VND*
* Ngân hàng Vietcombank : Phí chuyển khoản 5000 VND*
* Ngân hàng Vietinbank : Phí chuyển khoản 5000 VND*
* Ngân hàng Agribank : Phí chuyển khoản 22000 VND*
* Ngân hàng BIDV : Phí chuyển khoản 5000 VND*
* Ngân hàng Techcombank : Phí chuyển khoản 5000 VND*
* Chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ cho những ngân hàng khác sau*

*Chi tiết được đang tại website :* *<a href="http://lamviec24honline.tk" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://lamviec24honline.tk*</a>
*Hoặc :* *<a href="http://lamvieconline24h.weebly.com" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://lamvieconline24h.weebly.com*</a>

*Thời gian thanh toán lương :* 
*Theo yêu cầu của rất nhiều nhân viên , công ty sẽ thanh toán lương hàng tuần khi đạt đủ số lượng sản phẩm làm ra là 5000 captcha . Nếu bạn tập trung thì trong vòng 1 ngày đã giải quyết xong vấn đề này . Nếu vì bận công việc mà không hoàn thành được thì sẽ được cộng vào tuần kế tiếp .*
*Hệ thống sẽ tự tính điểm vào thứ 6 hàng tuần , và sáng thứ 7 là các bạn có thể kiểm tra tài khoản ngân hàng của mình được rồi đấy*

*Giới thiệu chung về công việc* 
*Data Entry là 1 công việc nhập dữ liệu trực tuyến rất phát triển ở các nước . Đây là công việc giải mã những ký tự ngoằn ngèo của yahoo* 
*Đăng ký hồ sơ tại trang web* *<a href="http://www.lamviec24honline.tk" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.lamviec24honline.tk*</a> *để đăng ký nhé*

*Liên hệ* 
* Admin : Phạm Vũ Nhật Quang*
* Phone : 0945.857.572 or 01265.311.757*
* Mail : [email protected]*
* Manager: Lâm Khánh Linh*
* Phone: 0944.377.383*
* Mail: [email protected]*
Địa chỉ website : http://lamviec24honline.tk or http://lamvieconline24h.weebly.com
*Để khắc phục tình trạng không vào được web cũng như những mạng xã hội facebook , các bạn bấm vào link sau , tải phần mềm về rồi bấm vào file.exe sau đó sẽ vào được tất cả website mà không bị chặn bởi nhà mạng* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?2q68j1now8n49o3*

----------

